# Whopper Beaver



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My crow hunting partner, Shawn, sent me these photos of a beaver he trapped on this property in mid-Michigan a few miles from my home. We don't get a lot of beavers in this area, but there are some big ones. So far this year, Shawn has trapped four of them - this one his largest.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats a dandy for sure, congrats.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice one! Get a weight on it?


----------



## kygobbler (Nov 23, 2012)

Thats a nice beaver for sure.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It weighed 54 pounds.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

good grief thats a big hairy beaver!


----------



## Juanjo332 (Nov 7, 2012)

Whoa!


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice Beaver! Lol


----------

